# Yup another Spindrift thread



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Having fun with my Spindrift..

































Steve


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A real mouthful.Very nicely done for a kit of that size.:thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*very nice !.......too bad we didn't get a larger scale SPINDRIFT.....*

*I guess MOEBIUS felt the lonestar truck and the hudson car were more popular*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, guys,..Henry and I were fooling around with photoshop last night.
It is a fun little kit and it's easy to light
















I used a section of the TSDS led light strip:

























Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

If it wasn't for your fingers, you would never know it was so small. Great job!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I do have freakishly large hands...and..feet.
And I think you know what that means...lol










Steve


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

That is a beautiful build! The stairs are especially nice!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

steve123 said:


> I do have freakishly large hands...and..feet.
> And I think you know what that means...lol
> 
> 
> ...


uh,,, big gloves and boots?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _I do have freakishly large hands...and..feet.
> And I think you know what that means...lol
> _




TMI. 


But the picture with the fork would have to be called

*"Land of the REALLY GIANT, Giants"*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lou wins again! Big shoes and big gloves,..Take care of your waitress, I'll be here all weekend.. You're a great crowd, great crowd...
J2 man, Henry at TSDS sells the stairs along with the window boxes you see inside the ship.

Irwin never had a ratio in the title How about..Land of the 8 to 1 Giants..?

Or maybe this is a Spin OFF...lol...Land of the Giant Cutlery

Steve


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

steve123 said:


> I do have freakishly large hands...and..feet.
> And I think you know what that means...lol
> 
> 
> ...


Or the spindrift crew comes to the fork in the road

I kill me


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

RMC said:


> *very nice !.......too bad we didn't get a larger scale SPINDRIFT.....*
> 
> *I guess MOEBIUS felt the lonestar truck and the hudson car were more popular*


I have to agree that was pretty disappointing to be sure but on the other
Hand they are releasing the movie Seaview and hopefully the Space pod
And chariot will finally get here for 2012 so at least that's something for
The AI fans to look forward to. I wonder if they Will do kit offerings from
Time Tunnel? That would really be a hoot for sure.

Fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

steve123 said:


> Having fun with my Spindrift..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice on the lil' Spindy Steve thanks for the posts.

Fortress


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you! it's funny, I didn't like the design of this ship at first.
(I was always a Flying Sub fan)

But after many builds, I see the beauty of the design.

It's a pretty ship. Thanks again!

Steve


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Amazing!!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

The TSDS led light strips are so cool to light up any model kit. Henry, they are so easy to work with, thanks.


----------



## steve zodiak (Mar 13, 2012)

Speaking of accuracy, it doesn't get anymore accurate that this, wow! :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Land-of-the...ultDomain_0&hash=item19ce992b10#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*those are just "copies" of the original drawings........*
*somewhere on these boards I remember someone was posting them but a smaller size*


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

steve zodiak said:


> Speaking of accuracy, it doesn't get anymore accurate that this, wow! :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Land-of-the...ultDomain_0&hash=item19ce992b10#ht_500wt_1413


I have a copy of these and they are nice...however the singular hero miniature used in the series has very different contours and details.


----------

